# Favorite 10mm auto loads!



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey , I just started realoading and am having alot of fun with it! Right now my favorite load "well only load so far" is 7.8 grns of IMR 800x pushing a 200 grn jacketed bullet at an adverized velocity of 1130 fps. Very accurate out of the Glock 20. Anybody have some favorite loads I should try in the future? Thanks in advance


----------



## bjeffv (Jul 25, 2008)

I have used blue dot, around 10 gr with a 135 gr nosler HP. Pretty fast loads. Fairly clean, but sometimes there are speckles of powder residue. Cool part is the fairly noticeable blue flame that comes out of the muzzle. This load has been used this load to finish off a spine shot buffalo (bison).

I think in my hornady book this powder produced the highest FPS. May be other new ones that do better now though.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

